# BOA lacing system ? is it durable



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I have heard of the boa cord snapping on day 2, but a friend of mine has k2s with it and he loves it so far with no problems.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ill never buy anything but dual boa again
Love it, never had an issue


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

aren't they guaranteed for life? I've only had a pair (Vans Auras) for half a season, so about 15-20 outings. it's the side knobs that take all the punishement, and I've hit them pretty bad more than once. no problems to report. the ones on the front of the boot are pretty much out of the way. so if you're really worried just go for a single BOA, but I think you would be fine with a double too. they're designed for snowboarding right? a lot of snowboarders go "in and out of the trees" and "hit little features."


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I heard that laces become loose after a single run and you have to tighten them up again and again and again. Tat's my main concern with BOAs


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats rubbish


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

ETM said:


> Thats rubbish


What boots do you have?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

My '13 Ride Insanos have held up well. No loosening at all. No wire breakage. But I might replace the wire before next season just because I notices a slight kink. It would be more preventative than anything else.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> What boots do you have?


Thirtytwo focus


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> What boots do you have?


This shouldn't matter as all Boa boot use Boa :dunno:



ETM said:


> Ill never buy anything but dual boa again
> Love it, never had an issue


Same here.

OP, you can get repair kits and just replace the nob


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive kept my old boots for spare parts but Im not expecting to need them.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> This shouldn't matter as all Boa boot use Boa :dunno:


I think the question to ask is are you really getting a Boa? When I was looking for boots for my daughter I seemed to run into a lot of people complaining about burtons (lower end as she's a beginner) that loosened by the time they got off the lift. The claim being rather than license a true Boa system they rolled their own. So it looked, walked, and quacked, but wasn't a duck. It was all over the internet so must be true. :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

In 10 years and 13 pairs of boa boots I've snapped 2 knobs. One because I fell off a rock, tumbled through a chute, slammed into a tree, and then came to a stop by slamming into another rock. Sheered it right off, took the gondola of shame down to the base area, walked into the shop, had a new one on in 5 minutes. The second one I cracked the inner housing from 200 plus days of use and it broke. Shit happens, popped the screw and put a new one on in under a minute. That said you're more likely to snap a cable than a knob. 

As far as them loosening up after a run, you're just a fucking moron if you believe that or you don't know how to lock them to stay tight. 

Can shit break on Boa? Oh hell yeah, but you can also break a lace or a loop on regular boots. Nothing is full proof or fool proof.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

My only complaint with my Dual BOA boots (flow ) is that the laces became loose from the dial, and I had to re-thread them. the fix took 10 minutes at best and I now have some spare laces just in case.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Dual boa??
That's so two years ago.
I moved up to triple boa last year.
Ride Tridents.
The third boa just replaces the lace for the inner liner. Same as the other boas replacing the lace on the outer boot.

No breakage on these or my previous boa boots.
And no, they don't come loose.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Dual boa??
> That's so two years ago.
> I moved up to triple boa last year.
> Ride Tridents.
> ...


That sounds pretty sweet


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*I've ridden a few years with BOA Salomon boots*



Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> I'm in the market for new pair of boots for this up comming season . I'm comming from and old pair of Burton Shaun white 07 boots that stood the test of time .. now my major concern is should I go with tradional laces or BOA ? My concern with. Boa is that the knob is gonna break and my very expensive boots just became shit and are now worthless ... Its not so much the cable I'm worried about its the knob .. when I go ride I'm not the "gentle " rider that goes through the motions of riding, I charge down I'm a very aggressive rider that goes in n out the trees hit lil features etc etc so I am wondering if anyone who is a similar rider went with boa lace system on there boots for a COUPLE seasons and how are the conditin now and did they give you any trouble ?


Put a couple hundred days on them. Everything BUT the boa is worn out.


----------



## Ripclear (Jul 23, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I think the question to ask is are you really getting a Boa? When I was looking for boots for my daughter I seemed to run into a lot of people complaining about burtons (lower end as she's a beginner) that loosened by the time they got off the lift. The claim being rather than license a true Boa system they rolled their own. So it looked, walked, and quacked, but wasn't a duck. It was all over the internet so must be true. :dunno:


Burton's BOA ripoff was a huge failure, their 2014-2015 boots will have real deal BOA, they finally gave in and got the licensing.

OP - Like many people have noted, the BOA's have a life time warranty. They revamped their system 2 seasons ago and are very durable, just remember you're feet don't need to be in a straight jacket, don't crank the crap out of them. If they ever do break, just go into your local shop and they should fix for free.


----------

